# Tomato Hornworm w/ wasp parasites



## padkison (Jul 28, 2007)

A tomato hornworm from our garden covered with cocoons of pupating braconid wasps.


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2007)

have seen lots of infestations..not a pretty sight!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 29, 2007)

Great pic!  Sad reality for caterpillar lovers.  I put some Polyphemus caterpillars on a small Live oak tree in my backyard some years ago, none made it.  It'd suck to be a caterpillar.


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> Great pic!  Sad reality for caterpillar lovers.  I put some Polyphemus caterpillars on a small Live oak tree in my backyard some years ago, none made it.  It'd suck to be a caterpillar.


yeah..i started ''sleeving'' mine, kept 98% of the bad bugs away.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 29, 2007)

Holy god!  That looks uncomfortable.  I guess it's a relief to know the hornworms are pretty significant pests (even more so after trying to rear them last summer :wall.

Is it me, or do most parasitic wasps look cute?


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> Holy god!  That looks uncomfortable.  I guess it's a relief to know the hornworms are pretty significant pests (even more so after trying to rear them last summer :wall.
> 
> Is it me, or do most parasitic wasps look cute?


fairly cute.

i have a giant parasitic wasp..over 3 inches!!


----------



## froggyman (Jul 29, 2007)

id love to see it....any pics?


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2007)

froggyman said:


> id love to see it....any pics?


i will take some..will post them a bit later tonight..so keep an eye out!


----------



## JLDomestics (Jul 29, 2007)

Cool. My horny frogs absolutely love to tear into hornworms.


----------



## froggyman (Jul 30, 2007)

Ted said:


> i will take some..will post them a bit later tonight..so keep an eye out!


thanks do you know what species it is?


----------



## kahoy (Aug 1, 2007)

where those pupae or eggs of the parasitic wasp?


----------



## mr.wilderness (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are the pupae, i think the eggs are laid inside the caterpillar's body and they hatch out like that


----------

